# grayling



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

ok i have been seardhing for grayling all year and could not get into them :evil: my question is does anyone know where i could find some in the next 2-3 weeks. pm's are great too. also i know there are places in the uintas and thats where ill probably end up going but there are tons of lakes up there so specific places would be appreciated. thanks for any help.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Sep 17, 2007)

Marjorie lake is good for grayling, you have to hike in about 3 miles or so from the Crystal lake trail head by Trail lake.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The Row Lakes down on Boulder Mountain have grayling out the wazoo. Most of them are under 12" but they take flies and spinners like crazy.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

yes i do really want to go to the boulders. i had two trips planned to go, but both of them fell through. now im 8 hours away.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Upper provo has grayling in it...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive also heard that Marjorie is good for grayling. I wouldnt mind tryin to make it up there one last time this year... but time is running out!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> ok i have been seardhing for grayling all year and could not get into them :evil: my question is does anyone know where i could find some in the next 2-3 weeks. pm's are great too. also i know there are places in the uintas and thats where ill probably end up going but there are tons of lakes up there so specific places would be appreciated. thanks for any help.


Talk to me at [email protected]


----------

